# My $85 FLAC Car Head Unit - KW-CM3001



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Ugly as sin, cheap and chineese.......*PLAYS FLAC AUDIO FLAWLESSLY*.

*KinWei Technologies Ltd.*
Kinwei Technologies(Shenzhen)Co.,Ltd.


*In-Dash MultiMedia Player Model# KW-CM3001*


*FORMATS:*
--------
- Audio = FLAC, APE, MP3, WMA, WAV, ACC, OGG
- Video = RMVB, AVI, RM, WMV, FLV (_better with monitor connected to VID out RCA, but still plays on mini-display_)

_** I tested Video performance using a Divx/DVD Rip. Questionable performance, but played nonetheless. Attention required to encoded material I think to minimize CPU useage and video processing power...OR, future Firmware update ?....possibly._

*NOTEWORTHY:*
-----------
- USB and SD/MMC Card Slot.
- Audio IN/OUT Line Level + Front/Rear 4 Channel Speaker power.
- Video (RCA) IN/OUT + 3.0" TFT LCD 320*400 16:9 Front Display.
- 8pin CD Changer Input/Controller/Interface (Brand ?).
- Built-In BlueTooth 'Car Kit' (handsfree, call mute etc).
- Keychain-size mini remote.


***See below for HARDWARE and FORMAT testing results.*

------------------------------------------------

*Drive Setup/Prep:*
-----------------
- File System = FAT16 or FAT32 _(if choice, use FAT32)_
- Logical/Primary Partition/Drive = PRIMARY
- Max Partition Size = Depends on software used to prep disk.
_(*I confirmed 384.0GB *(yes, 384 Gigabytes) on FAT32, Partition Wizard HomE Edition)_


*PASSING Tested Hardware:*
------------------------
- Generic/No-Name 2GB USB ThumbDrive
- Generic/No-Name 4GB USB ThumbDrive
- Generic/No-Name Self Powered 2.5" Enclosure, USB 2.0-to-IDE (IDE = highest power requirements, but passed nonetheless).
- Generic/No-Name Self Powered 2.5" Enclosure, USB 2.0-to-SATA.
- Generic/No-Name A/C Powered 3.5" Enclosure, USB 2.0-to-IDE.
- Generic/No-Name A/C Powered 3.5" Enclosure, USB 2.0-to-SATA.


*FAILING Tested Hardware:*
------------------------
- iPod/iPhone (acting as passive storage only, via USB Input)


*FAILING FORMATS Tested:*
-----------------------
- Apple Lossless M4a (Tested using DIYMA Downloaded Focal Test CDs)


*SOFTWARE REQUIRED:*
------------------
Partition Wizard (Home Edition - Free)
Free Download Magic Partition Manager Software ? Partition Wizard Online
(or whatever disc utility you use to create giant FAT32 partitions)....


*THOUGHTS:*
-----------
- Would benefit greatly from an MS-8.
- Needs line driver.
- Embedded Linux is an amazing tool  _(start sending the Firmware updates/upgrades our way)_

I will be running it RCA into my Excelon HU's CD Changer port using a Kenwood Changer-to-RCA adapter cable....AND HIDING IT IN THE GLOVEBOX...out of site 

*Questions ?*

I bought this on a whim, because I wanted to play FLAC, thanks to my TERABYTE FLAC album collection on my Home Network.

I am MORE than happy with the $106.75 USD investment ($85 + shipping).

Hope some find this helpfull. Unfortunately I don't have the tools to test SQ etc, other than my ears, which tell me it NEEDS a little 'something' (atleast a line driver)....

Allan.


----------



## howlndog (May 13, 2010)

Allan,

Where did you purchase the unit and what functions does the remote control, control?

BTW, the AudioControl arrived today! Thanks.


Derek


----------



## illumilore (Nov 6, 2010)

Does it have an aux in port on the front?


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

How's the hiss factor on the thing? At lower volume settings?


----------



## s4turn (Jun 17, 2009)

interesting review!

quite neat to see a headunit that can play flac and ape files


----------



## illumilore (Nov 6, 2010)

The only other decent player that I could find that can play vorbis and flac is this: China Car MP5 Player. Huizhou Manufacturer

But it looks like it has an 8GB USB/SD card size limit.

The problem is that you just can't find any of these things outside of China. Everything in the US ignores flac and vorbis, and at the same time also wants to have obsolete (in my mind) optical media drives, which I would rather have left out because of problems with the front plate of my current USB flash drive vorbis decoding car stereo unit not making a decent connection to the main unit.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

t3sn4f2 said:


> How's the hiss factor on the thing? At lower volume settings?


It seemed fairly quiet, as far as I could tell.



illumilore said:


> Does it have an aux in port on the front?


USB + Card Slot only.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

s4turn said:


> interesting review!
> 
> quite neat to see a headunit that can play flac and ape files


Thanks !

The plan for this was essentially to run it as a secondary unit, hidden in the glovebox (as it's ugly as sin) and connect it to my main HU through the AUX inputs, although this may be a perfect candidate as a primary HU for those that have 'Clean-up' processing with an MS-8 or similar.


----------



## Gas Is Expensive (Aug 26, 2008)

Looks like it's compatible with Sanyo CD changers.


----------



## BoonDoggie (Aug 22, 2010)

You know, with the abuse we consumers take from corporate focus groups that really don't have our best interests in mind, I wonder how hard it would be for us to commission a lil Chinese company to manufacture a design that if we put our heads together could be revolutionary. Ok, maybe not revolutionary, but Christ, if you can get something like this for ~$100, what could we build? If this thing came from alpine, it would easily be a $400 unit, and wouldn't have FLAC or APE capability. Something to think about.


----------



## illumilore (Nov 6, 2010)

BoonDoggie said:


> I wonder how hard it would be for us to commission a lil Chinese company to manufacture a design that if we put our heads together could be revolutionary. Ok, maybe not revolutionary, but Christ, if you can get something like this for ~$100, what could we build?


Good question. Do you have any specific ideas on what you would want to build? For me, I can't really thing of anything that I would want to add to this, other than maybe a stereo input and output jack in the front. Maybe something crazy like it having wifi and being able to wirelessly sync itself to your home collection when you pull into the driveway?


----------



## BoonDoggie (Aug 22, 2010)

illumilore said:


> Good question. Do you have any specific ideas on what you would want to build? For me, I can't really thing of anything that I would want to add to this, other than maybe a stereo input and output jack in the front. Maybe something crazy like it having wifi and being able to wirelessly sync itself to your home collection when you pull into the driveway?


You didnt just ask em that, lol! I have TONS of great ideas for the future of car audio I WISH I had the clout to even mention to somebody, anybody! You wouldn't happen to know anyone in China would you?


----------



## therealdeal74 (Sep 9, 2008)

It might play FLAC now and you might enjoy that, but these cheaply made head units will wear on you. Things like the GUI, controls, sound quality, etc. I made my mistake once buying an XO Vision head unit that had all these new features no other head unit had at the time.


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

BoonDoggie said:


> You know, with the abuse we consumers take from corporate focus groups that really don't have our best interests in mind, I wonder how hard it would be for us to commission a lil Chinese company to manufacture a design that if we put our heads together could be revolutionary. Ok, maybe not revolutionary, but Christ, if you can get something like this for ~$100, what could we build? If this thing came from alpine, it would easily be a $400 unit, and wouldn't have FLAC or APE capability. Something to think about.


that's a GREAT idea. you should start another thread about this so people can throw ideas around. i can imagine a simple am/fm/hd radio with card slot and optical/coaxial outputs.


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

If u are in for SQ....U wont last a month using this cheaply HU....the SQ would be terrible....


----------



## BoonDoggie (Aug 22, 2010)

ashman5 said:


> that's a GREAT idea. you should start another thread about this so people can throw ideas around. i can imagine a simple am/fm/hd radio with card slot and optical/coaxial outputs.


What we want: A simple yet powerful unit to give us plenty of room for advancement (new tech happens!) and expandability. High quality design for even the most gold of golden ear to agree with.

What we don't want: ******** focusgroup derived designs with plenty of corporate cockyank and little to no expansion options. A price structure that even at the top represents the finest of 5 year ago technology.

What we need: A simple plan for a design that will make at least 80% of the members here happy and will put a smile on our own faces due to our personal involvement with the project.

Ok, I'm talking about building our own entries into car audio infotainment. Here's the reasoning:

I just can't fathom buying another top of the line head unit that is still 5 years back, full of nonsense limitations and ridiculous addons meant to keep brand meme in my subconscious. Features like wide codec support and user configurable interface have been mainstays in the computer audio for a decade. OBD is the standard in vehicle diagnostics, where can you find it for an integrated car media center? Let's face it, the Car Audio mainstays don't have their finger on the pulse. 
I want an integrated setup that includes the abilities of now and tomorrow. I wont get these products from Pioneer or Alpine, not anytime soon, and not for a decent price. Look at Alpines IVA-900BT unit. I was really interested in it until I found out it not only doesn't play FLAC or APE files, it doesn't even play (16 bit)wave files, let alone have any way to interface wit the OBD unit in my car. WiFi? Nope. Their biggest claim to fame is "iPod interface". ****ing yaaaayy.And I'm supposed to pay $1000 for that. Which my phone does better. Which I paid $200 for. Navigations mutiple file support, engine diagnostics, WiFi, Bluetooth. But Pioneer and Alpine want you to pay out the nose for. Really?
So why commission China? An $85 dollar FLAC unit, thats why. China can do this all day. Therealdeal74 posted above about the quality of the item. Really, at $85 bucks, who gives a ****. The fact is digital electronics aint as amazing as our brains that live in 1994 still think they are. Its relatively new but they've got building these things to a science. Why do you think there are millions of DAP, MP3 players, cellphones, tablets floating around? Think about the last recall Apple made on their iPods. Yeah, I cant remember either. And just where do you think those iPods are built? 
I think this is a really good idea. China will build anything presented to them, literally! Just a few good ideas are needed, and I think we have that in spades in this forum.


----------



## BoonDoggie (Aug 22, 2010)

Lars Ulriched said:


> If u are in for SQ....U wont last a month using this cheaply HU....the SQ would be terrible....


 If you're using digital outs Sq wouldn't suffer too much. Not only that, but even if you are using analogue, D/A conversion aint exactly rocket science these days. I've bought many a cheapo sound card and measured >90 db noisefloor and >100db S/N. I'm sure this would be comparable.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Allan74 said:


> Ugly as sin, cheap and chineese


Definitely quote worthy! :laugh:

Nice review though - looks like a pretty neat head unit.


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I would just use Goldwave Pro(which converts Blu-Ray audio as well) and convert the FLAC files you have to 1411kbps WAV files and be able to play them on any CD player that plays burnt disks.


----------



## BoonDoggie (Aug 22, 2010)

David_Edwards said:


> I would just use Goldwave Pro(which converts Blu-Ray audio as well) and convert the FLAC files you have to 1411kbps WAV files and be able to play them on any CD player that plays burnt disks.


 Go back to 1994 much?


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

I would rather have a better quality source unit than have to play a FLAC file through that unit is all I am saying. Ask anyone that has heard any of my disks and see what they have to say.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

David_Edwards said:


> I would rather have a better quality source unit than have to play a FLAC file through that unit is all I am saying. Ask anyone that has heard any of my disks and see what they have to say.


Why bother ? Come on, jump on the bandwagon before it's all full, there should be room still, as my fat ass has not got on it yet. Get a BitOne or MS-8.......they seem to be the magical fix for everything these days. Isn't THIS type of situation what they were created for to begin with ?

Regardless, I still find it funny that guys will go out and spend hundreds of dollars on the top of the line Denon or something similar, head units known for their supperior ANALOG OUTPUT, only to feed it into a processor, re-sum/re-mix/up-mix/down-mix/****ing DANCE MIX... the signal.
How ****ing retarded......


----------



## BoonDoggie (Aug 22, 2010)

David_Edwards said:


> I would rather have a better quality source unit than have to play a FLAC file through that unit is all I am saying. Ask anyone that has heard any of my disks and see what they have to say.


Understandable, but the burning of discs is what the world is trying to get away from (note: the world as in regular consumers not professionals such as yourself that don't mind giving a lil extra effort for sound quality!). We all have mp3 players or DAPs or DMPs or whatever else acronym that means digital music storage, and most of these players have FLAC capability built in. FLAC aint hard. But for some reason the quality and known companies seem to eschew FLAC's (and other codecs) position. I too would love 24 bit wav files all over the place (which some DAPS play, try that on a regular 1411kbps CD) But find that on a source that has quality known. I find it a shame we have to go to China to get extended format capabilities, but hey I'm not competing, I have one amp, one sub, and a ****load of FLACS, APE's, OGG's and my own 24bit(k!) dj mixes and music productions. Its asinine for me to just burn em on discs and away I go.


----------



## BoonDoggie (Aug 22, 2010)

Allan74 said:


> Why bother ? Come on, jump on the bandwagon before it's all full, there should be room still, as my fat ass has not got on it yet. Get a BitOne or MS-8.......they seem to be the magical fix for everything these days. Isn't THIS type of situation what they were created for to begin with ?
> 
> Regardless, I still find it funny that guys will go out and spend hundreds of dollars on the top of the line Denon or something similar, head units known for their supperior ANALOG OUTPUT, only to feed it into a processor, re-sum/re-mix/up-mix/down-mix/****ing DANCE MIX... the signal.
> How ****ing retarded......


 You strike me as a guy over 45, such anger! lol.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

BoonDoggie said:


> You strike me as a guy over 45, such anger! lol.


ROFLMAO :laugh:

I think most of us over 45 are pretty pissed in any case.

Back on topic:

I convert my FLAC stuff to Apple Lossless then play it off of my iPod. It's a few years old, but you can get one from eBay for about $90 (Gen5 Video). If it goes tits up, I can get parts locally... good luck trying to get the head unit fixed locally.


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

I wont waste my money and time on this piece of junks from China....


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

Lars Ulriched said:


> I wont waste my money and time on this piece of junks from China....


Come on.....you are from Malaysia.

That like saying "_your rubber dog **** is inferior to my rubber vommit_".....


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

BoonDoggie said:


> You strike me as a guy over 45, such anger! lol.


No, I'm 36.......still angry though 

Redundancy bothers me.


----------



## khanhfat (Feb 4, 2008)

Very nice find, I dont' know why HU havent support flac or ape yet.. I kept on burning APE and FLAC out on CDS and it stack up like two case of 100 cds in my car right now. 


Defenitely give this thing a shot.


----------



## JIDorado (Dec 19, 2010)

Hello Allan74

Where did you buy Car Head Unit - KW-CM3001 for only 85$ ?

Thanks


----------



## arw01 (Nov 24, 2010)

Interesting thought about designing a car stereo with a chinese company. The CAN make high end gear if the money is there.

But those of you wanting FLAC and such, why not an android phone that has HDMI out, isn't that a digital signal on the audio channels? Or perhaps a small car PC running linux? A head unit with analog changer signals would not be a big deal to interprete with a USB A/D converter on a linux box.

I've seen a couple of linux ODBC implementations, with the new android tables, perhaps something is coming along soon you could put a Samsung galaxy tab in the dash with all the navigation, bluetooth, etc and get your FLAC and ORB out of there. Don't know if they have a digital out in the connectors or not.


----------



## illumilore (Nov 6, 2010)

The problem is that neither the phone or the pc can be made as cheaply as a simple head unit. Adnroid phones cost at least 300, plus then you have to bother with connecting and disconnecting it everytime you use the vehicle, unless you have a spare just for the car. I also don't know of any changer signal implementations, or any head units that would support that. I have thought about going pc, but I just can't find a decent way to control or implement one.


As far as this kinwei unit goes, my only complaint about it would be the apparent lack of a shuffle function for it. The chinese only manual for it was no help, and the firmware that is on it is more updated than shown in the manual. It seems to shuffle all of the contents in any one folder by default, but it would be nice to be able to turn that ability on or off at will. Still far better than my old unit.

There are other units out there that might be better than this one, such as this one, but good luck finding a seller for it if you are not in china. If you want to order it using that awful site, it looks like you have to order in batches of at least 100, which is a bit of a commitment.


----------



## illumilore (Nov 6, 2010)

For some reason, this site won't let me post the link to that other head unit


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have given up on FLAC.

I am going Kenwood Disc-less (KIV-BT900) and WAV files via USB.......
http://www.kenwood.ca/Car_Entertainment/Digital_Media_Receivers/KIV-BT900

This unit also supports a 3-device USB Hub.

I will however wait till after CES to make sure there isn't a 2011 Deck that I like more, but this Kenwood is the front runner after hours of research.

This Kenwood is one of the ONLY decks that I found that document WAV FILE support on paper.....


----------



## BoonDoggie (Aug 22, 2010)

Allan74 said:


> I have given up on FLAC.
> 
> I am going Kenwood Disc-less (KIV-BT900) and WAV files via USB.......
> Kenwood - KIV-BT900
> ...


I completely understand your position. I've checked every deck like the Kenwoods and they all have no support for wav files, Unbelievable. Do you know if the Kenwood supports 24 bit wav files as well??


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

BoonDoggie said:


> Do you know if the Kenwood supports 24 bit wav files as well??


Nope. Documented support as follows (directly from the Kenwood manual) - *16bit 44.1khz WAV Files.*

I checked Pioneer, Clarion...everyone...and Kenwood is the ONLY WAV file supporter that is documented, so that is what I am going to buy.


----------



## devolutionary (Jun 7, 2009)

I run WAV via USB on my Kenwood X991.
Works beautifully but you have to use the Kenwood Music software to build your library for best results. Otherwise there are no file names and loading can take longer.
That's the only annoyance in an otherwise awesome deck.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

devolutionary said:


> I run WAV via USB on my Kenwood X991.
> Works beautifully but you have to use the Kenwood Music software to build your library for best results. Otherwise there are no file names and loading can take longer.
> That's the only annoyance in an otherwise awesome deck.


My current head unit (x890) is 1 year older (_2006 vs.2007 models_) and 1 model below yours....
Unfortunately, I tried WAV files and they are NOT supported, otherwise, I would keep it, as I love this deck.
Oh well, new stuff is always nice as well


----------



## David_Edwards (Nov 12, 2008)

My Pioneer DEX-P9 supports WAV files.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

David_Edwards said:


> My Pioneer DEX-P9 supports WAV files.


*Time for us to begin making a list of comfirmed units that support WAV files....*

- Kenwood x991
- Kenwood x890 (TESTED- FAILED)
- Pioneer DEX-P9
- Kinwei KW-CM3001 (Disc-less in-dash FLAC Player)


----------



## illumilore (Nov 6, 2010)

Allan74 said:


> *Time for us to begin making a list of comfirmed units that support WAV files....*
> 
> - Kenwood x991
> - Kenwood x890 (TESTED- FAILED)
> - Pioneer DEX-P9


Might as well add the kinwei KW-CM3001 to the list, as it supports wav as well.

and if the link works this time, this
Judging from that site, flac ogg and wav are standard on a significant minority of players there, just no resellers outside of china.

Like flac, I would suspect many units capable of wav are probably undocumented, so, if there isn't already a list out there, listing them is a good idea.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

illumilore said:


> Might as well add the kinwei KW-CM3001 to the list, as it supports wav as well.





Allan74 said:


> *Time for us to begin making a list of comfirmed units that support WAV files....*
> 
> - Kenwood x991
> - Kenwood x890 (TESTED- FAILED)
> ...


Done.

Luckilly thanks to cheap storage, FLAC is becoming less and less important. WAV, being a 'standard' anyways, will probably be the format of choice for many that have been chomping-at-the-bit for FLAC compatibility.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

If anyone has any units to add to the list, I am sure it would help alot of people.

SUCCESSFUL wav tests.....as well as FAILURES, as we can note them just as well. Save people alot of time *testing DUDs *if we knew of a bunch of them in advance as well the as the good players.


----------



## dennit469 (Dec 20, 2010)

seems cheap


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Well, it is. 

Even the Ural CDD, the only real HU that could read flac, looks cheap (although I can assure you it isn't). And that's probably its only downfall, along with the weird interface.


----------



## Allan74 (Jun 17, 2010)

We simply don't have anough 'Geeks' interested in making Car Audio better, to hack firmware on current Multimedia units that is.

Home Multimedia (ie. WD TV Live Plus) has been hacked to **** to add improvements. Car audio ? seems to be all about adding plecebo 'capacitor and oppamp' upgrades.
We need MORE keyboard heros and less soldering iron heros.


----------



## stream (Mar 24, 2009)

Pioneer DEH-4000UB, 5000UB (EU version units) also sopports WAVE from USB.
URAL ConceRt supports FLAC from CD and proprietary HDD (20Gb).

n_olympios, Ural doesn't look cheap in real life...
And anyone can make it better easy - just erase all text and change plastic encoder cap to "Hi-Fi" one 
http://s004.radikal.ru/i207/1001/47/371ff24bad63.jpg (but with with stock knob).

But Helix prototype was way prettier


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, but it stayed a prototype (if that). 

Well I own a Ural and when I was using it in the car, many mistook it for a cheap chinese unit.


----------



## illumilore (Nov 6, 2010)

n_olympios said:


> Yeah, but it stayed a prototype (if that).
> 
> Well I own a Ural and when I was using it in the car, many mistook it for a cheap chinese unit.


That's a good thing, because then you don't have to worry about thieves breaking into your car and then ripping it out (as much). That assumes that the thieves will at least look into the car before breaking in...


----------



## Keyo (Jan 24, 2009)

nice


----------



## bri g (Oct 9, 2009)

pioneer DEX-P99rs also allows wav playback. I have wav loaded on a 250gb hard drive and I don't think I've been able to listen to all the songs yet after a year of use


----------



## illumilore (Nov 6, 2010)

It's not available in the US at the moment, but since it is base on android, the parrot asteroid has built in flac and ogg vorbis support.

Hopefully, the price will eventually come down as more models from other manufacturers hit the market.


----------



## sunshinetom (Sep 2, 2011)

i know a simple way to easily playback flac files on car stereo whatever the car stereo supports flac or not

but i can not provide a url in this post

so just google search *Step by Step Guide on How to Play FLAC in Car Stereo or Radio*

you will find the detailed guide


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

^^ wouldn't the converting defeat the purpose??
Or I'm missing something ?


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

sunshinetom said:


> i know a simple way to easily playback flac files on car stereo whatever the car stereo supports flac or not
> 
> but i can not provide a url in this post
> 
> ...


Do you do this a lot?
hurry up and bring FLAC to car stereo everyone needs to help out - Page 8

Does it really boost the sales?


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

I have opened a New thread with a list of HU's that can play FLAC and apt-x BT too... 

Here the link:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...263761-head-units-apt-x-flac-player-list.html


----------



## Drumbass (Mar 31, 2016)

ANDRESVELASCO said:


> I have opened a New thread with a list of HU's that can play FLAC and apt-x BT too...
> 
> Here the link:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...263761-head-units-apt-x-flac-player-list.html


This thread is so old.. how you find it


----------



## ANDRESVELASCO (Dec 7, 2015)

Mmm... Looking for "flac" on searching box... I guess


----------

